# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Хари бол!!!

## Дмитрий Владимирович

Добрый день, уважаемые преданные.
Подскажите пожалуйста, что означает слово "бол" во, всем нам известном, восклицании?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Дмитрий Владимирович!

«Харибол!» (Хари – одно из имен Господа, боло – говорить) означает «Повторяйте святые имена Господа Хари!» и употребляется в качестве приветствия, прощания, привлечения внимания или одобрения. "Боло" означает "говорить" на бенгали.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

